# Saw this yesterday



## b 17 fan (Aug 20, 2018)

This was at a local car show yesterday. A Sears Roebuck motor bike kit . Not sure if it is a built bike frame or a production frame , but cool as can be


----------



## whizzerbug (Aug 20, 2018)

cool if its home made the dude knew his stuff


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 20, 2018)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/tbN1pgVLAwdhMKVw9 Running video


----------



## bricycle (Aug 23, 2018)

I especially like the can't tell twist throttle grip.
If I was younger, and had more room, I would collect these homemade beauties.


----------

